# New Roamio on the way! Can I transfer existing Premiere recordings to new Roamio?



## David D (May 29, 2012)

Like the title says, I've got a new Roamio Plus on the way. The Roamio will be replacing an existing Premiere that has a number of shows that I'd like to transfer to the Roamio when it arrives. Can I do that? If so, how?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

1. Setup new tivo, copy shows from old tivo to new tivo by choosing shows you want to copy and picking 'transfer this recording'. Use tivo website to copy season passes *(if working and you can deal with the speed of the site) Or manually re-setup

2. Use tivo desktop to copy shows off of old tivo to computer, then back onto new tivo. Use tivo website to copy season passes* or manually re-set up.

3. Use kttmg to copy shows and season passes. See many threads about using kttmg....


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

It can take a long time, depending on how many shows you are doing, but just leave your old TiVo on the network and once your new Roamio is all set up and properly activated and stuff, you should be able to see the old TiVo at the bottom of the My Shows list. Navigate into it, and select the shows you want to transfer, and select Transfer Recording. You can queue them up, too... you don't have to wait until the first one is done.

It's very tedious to select all of them if you have a lot of shows, but it works fine. I just transferred 151 shows off of two S3's over the course of about 3 days.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Transfers between Premiers and Roamios are VERY fast.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

You should be fine, unless you happen to have Time Warner Cable. They've been known to set the CCI flag on all the channels to "Copy Once". If this is the case, you will not be able to move any shows from one box to the other.


----------



## David D (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! Does my Premiere still need to subscribe to TiVo in order to make the transfers? The new Roamio is replacing the Premiere, so I will be transferring service from the Premiere.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

David D said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Does my Premiere still need to subscribe to TiVo in order to make the transfers? The new Roamio is replacing the Premiere, so I will be transferring service from the Premiere.


Yes it does. Both boxes need to have a subscription to make transfers.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Found this out the hard way. Can't transfer 98% of my shows .


gweempose said:


> You should be fine, unless you happen to have Time Warner Cable. They've been known to set the CCI flag on all the channels to "Copy Once". If this is the case, you will not be able to move any shows from one box to the other.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Wow, that stinks. 

I guess Comcast doesn't set that bit. Quite a few of the shows that I transferred from our S3's had already been transferred from one S3 to the other over the course of the fall season, since one of them had a 1 TB hard drive while the other only had 500 GB.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

laria said:


> Wow, that stinks.
> 
> I guess Comcast doesn't set that bit. Quite a few of the shows that I transferred from our S3's had already been transferred from one S3 to the other over the course of the fall season, since one of them had a 1 TB hard drive while the other only had 500 GB.


Comcast only uses that bit for HBO etc, and most of that stuff I can get using OD, or wish list, or the program is being repeated with the next two weeks. I just upgraded my wife TiVo (TP) to the Roamio + and moved a large amount of recordings, but it only took overnight as the speed is over 70Mb/s


----------



## David D (May 29, 2012)

Thanks again for the replies. Guess I'll keep the subscription on both until I can transfer everything. I'm on FIOS so hopefully I won't have any problems.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

David D said:


> I'm on FIOS so hopefully I won't have any problems.


I am pretty sure that it just goes directly to the device over your internal network. But both of your TiVos need to have made recent contact with the TiVo servers so that you are authorized to transfer to/from them.


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

laria said:


> I am pretty sure that it just goes directly to the device over your internal network. But both of your TiVos need to have made recent contact with the TiVo servers so that you are authorized to transfer to/from them.


You must have learned what a Librocubicularist was while you were reading in bed. LOL

:up:


----------



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

David D said:


> Thanks again for the replies. Guess I'll keep the subscription on both until I can transfer everything. I'm on FIOS so hopefully I won't have any problems.


I just purchases the Roamio Pro and I also have the Tivo HDXL which I was able to transfer all the programs I wanted from one to another.. The only issue I had was with getting HBO and Cinemax with the cable card activation with Verizon Fios..The activation was great except I had to call to get those channels activated..Good luck..Bob..


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

David D said:


> I'm on FIOS so hopefully I won't have any problems.


The nice thing about FIOS is that you should be able to freely transfer all your shows, even the ones recorded on the premium channels.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gweempose said:


> The nice thing about FIOS is that you should be able to freely transfer all your shows, even the ones recorded on the premium channels.


Oh, woops, for some reason despite the previous discussion about the content flag, I read the original send as hopefully he wouldn't have trouble transferring things due to the network speed.


----------



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

laria said:


> Oh, woops, for some reason despite the previous discussion about the content flag, I read the original send as hopefully he wouldn't have trouble transferring things due to the network speed.


Speed wasn't an issue at all, and I didn't have any problems transferring any of the programs that were recorded on the premium channels...Bob..


----------



## David D (May 29, 2012)

laria said:


> Oh, woops, for some reason despite the previous discussion about the content flag, I read the original send as hopefully he wouldn't have trouble transferring things due to the network speed.


Speed should not be an issue. All hard wired Ethernet in house and 50/35 Internet speeds. More worried about potential cable card issues, although I haven't really had any cable card problems since installation.

Checked UPS tracking and it looks like my new Roamio will be here Tuesday! Woohoo!


----------



## David D (May 29, 2012)

New Roamio arrived and installed! Called FIOS right away and got the card transferred from my Premiere to the Roamio. They had me remove the cable card from the Premiere, install it in the Roamio, and give them the numbers from the TiVo cable card menu. Went very smooth, just took a little while as the Roamio downloaded and installed an update as soon as it was set up. 

Called TiVo about transferring service to the Roamio and inquired about moving my season passes and recorded shows to the new box. The customer service rep suggested subscribing the Premiere, moving things over, then canceling the Premiere subscription before the 30 day money back guarantee was up. I might call back and see if they'll offer the $99 lifetime deal. Right now, all my season passes are transferred and my recorded shows are being transferred as I type. 

So far, the Roamio is impressive. It's faster, the menus look nicer, and the picture quality is SIGNIFICANTLY better. I'm praying that this box is more reliable than my Premiere has been. So far, I'm a very happy camper!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

David D said:


> New Roamio arrived and installed! Called FIOS right away and got the card transferred from my Premiere to the Roamio. They had me remove the cable card from the Premiere, install it in the Roamio, and give them the numbers from the TiVo cable card menu. Went very smooth, just took a little while as the Roamio downloaded and installed an update as soon as it was set up.
> 
> Called TiVo about transferring service to the Roamio and inquired about moving my season passes and recorded shows to the new box. The customer service rep suggested subscribing the Premiere, moving things over, then canceling the Premiere subscription before the 30 day money back guarantee was up. I might call back and see if they'll offer the $99 lifetime deal. Right now, all my season passes are transferred and my recorded shows are being transferred as I type.
> 
> So far, the Roamio is impressive. It's faster, the menus look nicer, and the picture quality is SIGNIFICANTLY better. I'm praying that this box is more reliable than my Premiere has been. So far, I'm a very happy camper!


For future readers, probably better to negotiate that $99 lifetime on the old TiVo while you're still dangling the prospect of selling you a new one in front of the TiVo CSR than hoping to still have some leverage with them after the 30 day return for refund period on the new TiVo has expired.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

RusRus said:


> You must have learned what a Librocubicularist was while you were reading in bed. LOL
> 
> :up:


A word which is one letter longer than its definition.


----------



## lynn02 (Aug 20, 2004)

Is it possible to get shows from my Series 2 stand alone to my Roamio Plus? If so, can someone walk me through step-by-step? Hopefully, I'll have the Roamio set up this weekend.


----------



## jonglee (Dec 16, 2002)

laria said:


> It can take a long time, depending on how many shows you are doing, but just leave your old TiVo on the network and once your new Roamio is all set up and properly activated and stuff, you should be able to see the old TiVo at the bottom of the My Shows list. Navigate into it, and select the shows you want to transfer, and select Transfer Recording. You can queue them up, too... you don't have to wait until the first one is done.


I have the same exact situation (old Premiere and a new Roamio) and have a clarification. Will the transfer work even if the old TiVo doesn't have an M-Card?

The reason is because I only have one TV and want to transfer the shows then give the old TiVo away. They both have lifetime subscription. So if I understand the posts correctly, I just need to have the old TiVo on the network, then set up the new Roamio and do the transfer from the new Roamio?

Would appreciate any other tips!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

jonglee said:


> I have the same exact situation (old Premiere and a new Roamio) and have a clarification. Will the transfer work even if the old TiVo doesn't have an M-Card?
> 
> The reason is because I only have one TV and want to transfer the shows then give the old TiVo away. They both have lifetime subscription. So if I understand the posts correctly, I just need to have the old TiVo on the network, then set up the new Roamio and do the transfer from the new Roamio?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's got nothing to do with your cablecard... it just goes over your home network.

We were transferring from S3's that had single stream cards.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lynn02 said:


> Is it possible to get shows from my Series 2 stand alone to my Roamio Plus? If so, can someone walk me through step-by-step? Hopefully, I'll have the Roamio set up this weekend.


Yes.

1) hook Roamio & Series 2 up to the same network.. both have to be subscribed and have the same MAK (i.e. Tivo knows they're on the same account)
2) on Roamio, 'go into' the Series 2, which will be at the bottom of Now Playing
3) for EACH SHOW, you enter it and 'transfer this recording'.

Depending on how many shows you have, it's VERY tedious.

Seriously, it may be easier to transfer them to a COMPUTER with kmttg, then one by one (as you watch them) to the other Tivo by running pyTivo on the computer..


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

mattack said:


> Seriously, it may be easier to transfer them to a COMPUTER with kmttg, then one by one (as you watch them) to the other Tivo by running pyTivo on the computer..


If you already have those things set up, yes, it is, but they are not the most intuitive to set up if you are not technical.

Personally, I did not want to lose the metadata with the show, so even though it was extremely tedious, I just did it through the built in way.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lynn02 said:


> Is it possible to get shows from my Series 2 stand alone to my Roamio Plus? If so, can someone walk me through step-by-step? Hopefully, I'll have the Roamio set up this weekend.


On a Series 2 it's better to transfer to your computer with TiVo Desktop or kmttg. Direct MRV transfers from S2s lose a lot of the metadata. They're also slow as hell even with a hard-wired connection. I just finished copying everything from my stack of four S2DTs with 500GB drives and it took more than a week with two computers copying 24/7.

Once they're on your computer you can transfer them back with Desktop or pyTivo.


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

Speaking of transferring things to new Roamios...

The tivo.com Season Pass Manager only shows Season Passes. Does that mean it can only be used to transfer Season Passes? Does that mean I'm going to have to re-enter in all my wish lists (auto-recording and non-auto-recording) by hand on the Roamio?

Also, when working with a Roamio will the iOS app let you create wishlists? And if so, will it let you use the iOS virtual keyboard to type things in? Or will have have to do that damned "move the cursor on the TiVo screen with arrows" thing? If the latter, any alternatives for the Roamio other than plunking down the $50 for a Roamio slide remote? (I assume (?) the slide remote will let you directly type things -- correct me if I'm wrong!)

-------
And of course now I see that TiVo is out of stock of Roamio slide remotes. So wait an unknown amount of time or pay $30 over face value to get one from Weaknees. Grrr.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

rlcarr said:


> Speaking of transferring things to new Roamios...
> 
> The tivo.com Season Pass Manager only shows Season Passes. Does that mean it can only be used to transfer Season Passes? Does that mean I'm going to have to re-enter in all my wish lists (auto-recording and non-auto-recording) by hand on the Roamio?
> 
> ...


I just went through this. You need to recreated your Wishlists manually. You can use the iOS keyboard to enter text in the text boxes, just navigate with remote for everything else.

Also, don't try to copy all SPs via the website at once. It doesn't copy them in order. I had to manually move them back in order on the Roamio, either via the TV or the app.


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

TiVoJimmy said:


> Also, don't try to copy all SPs via the website at once. It doesn't copy them in order. I had to manually move them back in order on the Roamio, either via the TV or the app.


Great.

But can you use the tivo.com Pass Manager to reorder them once they're copied to the Roamio? Or is it easier/better to do that from the iOS app?


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

rlcarr said:


> Great.
> 
> But can you use the tivo.com Pass Manager to reorder them once they're copied to the Roamio? Or is it easier/better to do that from the iOS app?


It is better on the app or on the TiVo itself. The website is only good for doing a massive copy or delete of SPs


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

rlcarr said:


> Speaking of transferring things to new Roamios...


I used KMTTG to transfer my Season Passes and Wishlist to my new TiVo and its free.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Yep, another vote for KMTTG. It will save a ton of work.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

My season pass requests transferred seamlessly via the TiVo website. Can somebody explain what KMTTG does? From what I read, it looks like it can transfer shows from TiVo to mobile devices and computers, but Roamio does that now, right? Would KMTTG help me get around the Time Warner Cable restrictions on downloading/streaming shows onto my iPad, and from Tivo box to Tivo box? It's frustrating to not be able to transfer a show I legally recorded on my HDXL onto my new Roamio!


David Platt said:


> Yep, another vote for KMTTG. It will save a ton of work.


----------



## lynn02 (Aug 20, 2004)

mattack said:


> Yes.
> 
> 1) hook Roamio & Series 2 up to the same network.. both have to be subscribed and have the same MAK (i.e. Tivo knows they're on the same account)
> 2) on Roamio, 'go into' the Series 2, which will be at the bottom of Now Playing
> ...


I must not have something set up right. I don't see the Series 2 at the bottom of my Now Playing. How do you make sure they are both on the same network?


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm having some weird problems.

I have my new Roamio, and it's been activated by TiVo but doesn't have a cable card or cable connection yet.

I tried to use the online season pass manager to transfer my shows, but it doesn't seem to be taking. When I go and look at my season passes on the TiVo, I get this message...



> Getting Channel Information
> The DVR is currently getting updated information about your channels. This will take a few minutes. (S111)


It's been displaying this message for about 12 hours now. Restarting the TiVo and forcing a new connection did nothing.

Also, while it does let me transfer shows from my Roamio, it goes ridiculously slow and will only let me do one at a time. An hour long show is taking about 2 hours to transfer, and while it's transferring, it won't let me select another show to transfer. I push over to select the transfer option and it just hangs up and does nothing. Eventually I can back out of the screen, but my choice does not stick.

I'm guessing that this is because it's hung up on transferring the season passes. Because when I look at the To Do list it gives me the same error message as I get when I look at the Season Pass Manager.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

Just to follow up, the season passes did eventually come through, it just took about 2 days.

Also, turning off wifi and hard wiring my Roamio and Premiere into my network solved the transfer speed problem. Having one hard wired and the other not was really screwing things up. It was also killing my wifi speeds in the house, which was pretty weird, but I'm 100% certain that's what was doing it.

Which is weird because in the past my Premiere was wireless and my TiVo HD was wired and show transfers were always fine.

Eh, whatever, it works now.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I had no idea I could transfer my season passes to my new Roamio! That's awesome!


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

ADG said:


> Transfers between Premiers and Roamios are VERY fast.


Anybody have a feel for how fast? I am currently experiencing about 40 minutes for a 30 minute show. Transferring from a XL4 on a wireless adapter to a wired Roamio Pro. If anyone is experiencing significantly faster times I could temporarily hard wire the XL4. If not I will just continue as is.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

mpnret said:


> Anybody have a feel for how fast? I am currently experiencing about 40 minutes for a 30 minute show. Transferring from a XL4 on a wireless adapter to a wired Roamio Pro. If anyone is experiencing significantly faster times I could temporarily hard wire the XL4. If not I will just continue as is.


I've transferred only one show from my Premiere to my new Roamio (basic) so far, using a wired connection. I believe the one-hour high-def show (6GB) transferred in about 22 to 25 minutes. (I didn't notice exactly.)


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

OK, answered my own question It was taking about 40 minutes to transfer a 30 minute show from XL4(wireless) to Roamio (wired). I wired the XL4 and it's now down to about 5 minutes for a 30 minute show.


----------

